# This time I'm in the paper for legal reasons



## brainsausage (Oct 16, 2013)

We got a nice article done on our humble BBQ joint up here in the far corner of the Union: http://bangordailynews.com/slidesho...no-fuss-no-muss-portland-barbecue/?noMobile=1

I'm the geek with the tattoos. The pic of me slicing was last minute, didn't have time to fetch a real knife outta my kit :/


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 16, 2013)

Great write up! I found myself getting really hungry watching the video. 

Blessings
Randy


----------



## tkern (Oct 16, 2013)

nice, at least yours is a good action shot. I was in a food article a couple years back that focused on me saying I like to collect Nerf guns.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks like fun. Parchment paper on the meat before foil on the crutch huh? Whats the purpose of that? Do you guys do an interventions before cooking? Injecting, brining, tumbling... Makes me want to fire up my smoker, if only I had a packer around. What do you use for wood? How long do the briskets cook? Do you also do pork?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice write & video, made me hungry and I just ate!


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 16, 2013)

Beef & beefcake--they both look good!


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 16, 2013)

very cool, dude!


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I guess I should clarify, I'm the guy with the silly earrings(I've had them for 18 years- follies of youth). I forgot that the pit ***** (as we affectionately call Henrik) is tatted up too. Mucho- I've been sworn to secrecy regarding our processes, but suffice to say they're a mixture of old meets new (pun intended). The guy in the middle of the group photo is actually named Johnny Walker, one of the coolest guys I've ever met. Makes me pretty happy they titled him the Minister of Spice in the tagline of the photo, I didn't think the writer was taking us too seriously during the photo shoot when that one got thrown around.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 16, 2013)

tkern said:


> nice, at least yours is a good action shot. I was in a food article a couple years back that focused on me saying I like to collect Nerf guns.



My last chef collects nerd guns. Has a friggin arsenal in his apartment...


----------



## panda (Oct 16, 2013)

y'all don't understand how much i am anticipating eating there as it's right in my home town next to my favorite place to get pad thai!


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 16, 2013)

They do have bangin pad thai, and a killer drunken noodle. The guy who does all of our artistic stuff(giant 50's era signs on the building, hand painted logos on the doors with gold leaf, etc) painted a rad sandwich board for them as our way of being neighborly


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 17, 2013)

sausage, let me guess, you can't say ANYTHING about how this meat is made cause you guys make it so special right. Let me guess, you'd have to kill me after you told me right. Oh it must be the special sauce. Famly recipe? Could it be because you don't know how its made?

No I know, Its because your going to give information to people that are going to put you out of business. Right? cause to date you guys are the only ones to have figured out how to use fire and meat to make BBQ. 

Looks like nice stuff but unless I get some details on who, what, where, when and how. Sorry but I'm not convinced that this is your making. 

Sorry to be snarky but your FB left me feeling like "You're food is too cool for school."

Here's my stuff and i'd be happy to share the recipe









brainsausage said:


> Thanks everybody! I guess I should clarify, I'm the guy with the silly earrings(I've had them for 18 years- follies of youth). I forgot that the pit ***** (as we affectionately call Henrik) is tatted up too. Mucho- I've been sworn to secrecy regarding our processes, but suffice to say they're a mixture of old meets new (pun intended). The guy in the middle of the group photo is actually named Johnny Walker, one of the coolest guys I've ever met. Makes me pretty happy they titled him the Minister of Spice in the tagline of the photo, I didn't think the writer was taking us too seriously during the photo shoot when that one got thrown around.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeez settle down, and stop putting words in my mouth (for the second time). I was just trying to play off the whole BBQ mystique that floats around the south. It was a joke. Thanks for insulting me and my restaurant on a public forum. PM's are readily available here, you could've said all you did above, with a different tone and I'd have been glad to discuss it with you. 

Oh btw- I wasn't trying to brag either, just share with the people on this forum that good things are happening in my life.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 17, 2013)

sausage, I'm sorry. You're right, I should not have layed into you, just kinda ticked me off as I am always trying to learn and when I get brushed off as a home want-a-be chef, ticks me off. I always enjoy your posts, maybe that why I was like HUH?

Sorry man for directing my frustration out on you. Of course I do believe that you created that meat, just like to know more about how ya did it that all.

eace:


----------



## JMJones (Oct 17, 2013)

The paper and pics were delivered to my house via Bangor Daily News. I had already seen it here but it was cool to get the paper copy too. I plan to hit up the joint next month. :hungry:


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 17, 2013)

JMJones said:


> The paper and pics were delivered to my house via Bangor Daily News. I had already seen it here but it was cool to get the paper copy too. I plan to hit up the joint next month. :hungry:



Awesome! Lemme know when you're headed down, I'll make sure you experience meat comaaaa


----------



## Asteger (Oct 18, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> I'm the geek with the tattoos. The pic of me slicing was last minute, didn't have time to fetch a real knife outta my kit :/[/QUOTE
> 
> Silly me, I was watching the vid and trying to spot the caped crusader opening up the BBQ.


----------



## Sambal (Oct 19, 2013)

Asteger said:


> brainsausage said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the geek with the tattoos. The pic of me slicing was last minute, didn't have time to fetch a real knife outta my kit :/[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## chuck239 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> sausage, let me guess, you can't say ANYTHING about how this meat is made cause you guys make it so special right. Let me guess, you'd have to kill me after you told me right. Oh it must be the special sauce. Famly recipe? Could it be because you don't know how its made?
> 
> No I know, Its because your going to give information to people that are going to put you out of business. Right? cause to date you guys are the only ones to have figured out how to use fire and meat to make BBQ.
> 
> ...



WOW! I know you "apologized".... but man you're a dick... Don't sit here and criticize someone and question everything they do because they wont tell you how you can make their food at home. It's what they do, what they have worked their asses off to accomplish, the months if not years of testing recipes to finally be happy with what they are making. Grow up! Be happy for someone instead of being mad he wont tell you how to do what he does for a living! He must not know how they do it since he wont tell you?!? 

Sorry to rant but a real dick move on your part....

Brian, congrats on a nice piece due to you and all of your coworkers hard work! Looks good, wish I was a little closer to come try it.

-Chuck


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Chuck, and all the rest of youse peoples. It is hard work, and takes a lot of experience and dedication to pull off good food and decent service, never mind do it day in and day out, and still care about what you're doing. Most pros who give a damn (like me) are working 6+ days a week, at anywhere between 10-16 hours a day. More people need to understand the level of work that goes into a good restaurant. There's plenty of hack shacks out there that just slop out food, and are full uncaring a**holes, and ready made food poisoning. So I'm not saying it's the case across the board. But once you get to a certain level of quality, it takes a lot to maintain that quality.


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 19, 2013)

+10

It takes a lot to maintain, and keep people on the same lvl of quality. More than most people even realize.


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 28, 2013)

Congrats Josh, that is pretty high Praise from Andrew Zimmerman



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice one Josh!


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! He threw this up on twitter too- 

 Very kind of him.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 29, 2013)

Brisket looks great Josh. Hope you get a chance to catch your breath soon.


----------



## tkern (Dec 29, 2013)

its seems "pastorfish" can suck it though


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 29, 2013)

Was that the DB who said the fat on the brisket didn't look rendered enough? I figure if it's spreadable- it's rendered enough. But what the eff do I know...


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 29, 2013)

And thank you Mike! Looking forward to my mini 3 day vacay, the first week of January.


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 29, 2013)

What I wouldn't give for the chance to eat at SalvageBBQ. Being in KY it's not likely to ever happen though.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 29, 2013)

Never say never my friend.


----------



## Eric (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome! Makes my mouth water! Congrats


----------

